# Training



## fowl killer (Feb 27, 2009)

Having a very hard time finding live birds or wings up here in Canada. So my question to you guys is...
Would it hurt my new Brittany pup if i used goose wings cut into 3 or 4 soaked in pheasant and grouse scent or would that confuse or hurt her?


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

It would confuse her. A wing is OK for retrieving, but not for pointing. You need live birds. You'll either have to buy pigeons or quail. Try a game farm for them.


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

Are you wanting to use the wings to tape to a retrieving dummy to get her used to the feel of feathers in her mouth, or are you wanting to use the wings to get her pointing?

Cabelas used to sell pheasant wings..... I don't know if they still do or not. I've also seen them for sale on ebay.


----------



## brittanypoint (Feb 15, 2009)

The only way to get a pointer instinct brought out of a dog is live birds. They may start pointing wings but it will only be brief. The dog has to have live birds to learn to point. A live bird will flush and fly off. That dog has to learn to steady her point until you walk in front of her and flush the pheasant. If you can get live birds great, if you have a launcher, so much better. You can use live birds with out a launcher to start the dog. I use clipped wing pigeons. Start out by letting the pup chase a live bird. She'll want to chase it. Let her for a while. That smell should excite her. Then introduce her to birds and cover. (She should already be playing and walked in cover areas) I tuck the head under the wing, shake the bird and place the bird in some cover. Lead the dog in on a 15ft or longer check cord on the downwind side of the bird. She should turn and point to start. When she points, pet her back and make her stand there as long as possible. It will be pretty short at first. You can do this for a while, but eventually you'll have to find a launcher. You can get a mechanical one cheap but they arent near as good as a remote.

I got a little long winded, but, overall a pointer cant be trained to be staunch on wings only. You have to have live birds that will fly away. That bird will be your dogs reward. If they learn to hold, they will get their reward after the shot.

The launchers are pricey, but here is a website that has classifieds on it. Post an ad that your looking for a remote launcher for a reasonable price. I got a brand new one off of there for 150.

www.gundogsonline.com

even try the classifieds on here


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

I don't know hardly anything about pointers but at one time I did mess with the pointing lab fad ( I know shame on me) but one thing that I did use were homeing pidgeons. I got a dozen young birds and raised them, the nice thing about them was they would fly back to the coup after being pointed and flushed.


----------



## brittanypoint (Feb 15, 2009)

I bought tweny birds and let them breed. I got my homers that way. I will say it would have been easier to buy a dozen chicks. What website did you use or catalog


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

I have a buddy that has been Racing homers for 25 years. These were what FT dog people would call "washouts" in the pidgeon racing world. He raises about 250 chicks a year for racing and the ones that don't cut it end up being training birds. :lol:

These weren't chicks but young enough that they couldn't fly when I got them..

They were fun to have and train with but messy and hard to keep in the winter.


----------



## brittanypoint (Feb 15, 2009)

I will have to look into someone close that does that. I would be interested in getting some more that would home. Thanks


----------

